# Welches Online-Rollenspiel spielen Sie derzeit am intensivsten?



## Administrator (11. Juli 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## babajager (11. Juli 2005)

Also von Intensiv kann man bei mir nicht Reden, aber Guildwars ist noch auf meiner HD   

Ich brauch ne Handfeste Story die ich ab Laufe und gut ist


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Juli 2005)

mmh Monster Hunter ist gar nicht dabei


----------



## Blackout (11. Juli 2005)

Man sieht sehr schön, die breite Masse folgt WoW und ich nicht *g* Everquest 2 ^^


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (12. Juli 2005)

Blackout am 11.07.2005 23:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Man sieht sehr schön, die breite Masse folgt WoW und ich nicht *g* Everquest 2 ^^



Die breite Masse =
Gar keines	 67,6 %


----------



## lordblizzard (12. Juli 2005)

Blackout am 11.07.2005 23:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Man sieht sehr schön, die breite Masse folgt WoW und ich nicht *g* Everquest 2 ^^



Aber ich finds schön, das Guild Wars doch so oft gewählt wurde... Isz ja nicht gerade selbstverständlich, bei der konkurrenz


----------



## plutonium67 (12. Juli 2005)

lordblizzard am 12.07.2005 00:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Blackout am 11.07.2005 23:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wollt ich auch grad anmerken, bei knapp (jetzt) 150 Votern immerhin jeder 15te... boah


----------



## warboss (12. Juli 2005)

lordblizzard am 12.07.2005 00:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Blackout am 11.07.2005 23:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spiel im moment R.O.S.E. online, macht im moment irgendwie süchtig 

werd mir aber in kürze mal Guild Wars kaufen


----------



## Butterbemme (12. Juli 2005)

plutonium67 am 12.07.2005 00:29 schrieb:
			
		

> lordblizzard am 12.07.2005 00:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, jeder 10te..... 15 von 150


----------



## Wamboland (12. Juli 2005)

lordblizzard am 12.07.2005 00:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Blackout am 11.07.2005 23:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die im Gegensatz alle Geld kosten ... nicht wirklich faire Auswahl .. wa smich erstaunt das DAoC und EQ2 echt nur so wenige Votes haben .. na ja, PCG scheint nicht wirklich eine Platform der MMORPG Spieler zu sein ..


----------



## B0S (14. Juli 2005)

ich hätte mal gerne eine auswahlmöglichkeit a la "Gar keines, ich verachte MMORPG's und deren Geldabzockende Entwickler" gehabt   
(selbstverständlich gilt das nicht für monatlich-kostenlose spiele wie giuld wars  )

naja, find ch ja gut, dass es nicht so viele übergeschnappte gibt, die sich auf sowas einlassen^^


----------



## gothic2freak333 (14. Juli 2005)

nix davon.  EVERGORE!! voll geil. 'n browsergame


----------



## maxx2003 (14. Juli 2005)

natürlich gar keins.
Spart Geld *g*


----------



## Solon25 (14. Juli 2005)

maxx2003 am 14.07.2005 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich gar keins.
> Spart Geld *g*


Dann schau nochmal genau was B0S geschrieben hat  Spiel es auch


----------



## JohnSinclair (14. Juli 2005)

maxx2003 am 14.07.2005 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich gar keins.
> Spart Geld *g*


hmm komisch seidem ich WoW spiele hab ich mehr geld ina tasche als damals ,naj liegt daran das ich gar keien anderen spiele mehr brauchte, ihr wisst gar nicht was ihr für das geld geboten bekommt von Blizzard @ WoW

Wer keine Ahnung hat einfach ma die Fresse halten.

Und weiter offlien games zocken mit blöden ki cpu gegnern


----------



## Solon25 (14. Juli 2005)

JohnSinclair am 14.07.2005 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> maxx2003 am 14.07.2005 20:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann sei mal leise, wenn Du Guild Wars spielst, hast Du noch mehr Geld inner Tasche als mit WoW    Und man bekommt dort sehr viel für gar nichts extra zahlen dazu


----------



## JohnSinclair (14. Juli 2005)

Solon25 am 14.07.2005 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> JohnSinclair am 14.07.2005 20:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



toll was den items ^^

Ich will raid, pvp und KRIEG GEGEN DIE HORDE
und nicht pvp gegen gilden oder gruppen da sja total langweilig da, ja ich hab auch guild wars stfue 20 bin k/e und es ist langweilig, vorallem die welt ist 10 malö kleienr.
Stufe 20 war ich nach 5 tagen,
udn dieg eschichte naja ^^

also wow überzeuigt viel viel viwelllll mehr.




Ausserdem bietet guild wars nicht massen raids, 

und in wow kann man ohne lags und probs massenraid bis zu 80 leute machen.


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (23. Juli 2005)

Also ich spiele seit kurzem Guild Wars und hatte deutlich weniger erwartet.
Bei dem was Guild Wars mir beitet, kann WoW soviel bieten wie es will. Was ich bei GW kostenlos bekomme reicht mir völlig aus.

Aber ist halt Geschmackssache...
...und mein Geschmack ist es viel Spaß für wenig Geld zu bekommen ^^


----------



## DH2000 (26. Juli 2005)

also mitlerweile haben wir über 1200 teilnehmer und noch immer über 65% die gar keins zocken, ich glaub das sagt alles!
Die spiele sind ja alle ganz nett aba leider VIEL zu teuer und ich glaub das seh nich nur ich so


----------



## ComboX (26. Juli 2005)

DH2000 am 26.07.2005 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> also mitlerweile haben wir über 1200 teilnehmer und noch immer über 65% die gar keins zocken, ich glaub das sagt alles!
> Die spiele sind ja alle ganz nett aba leider VIEL zu teuer und ich glaub das seh nich nur ich so



Najo, während du jeden Monat 40 Tacken für ein neues Game ausgibst zahl ich halt meine 12,99 für EQ2 un gud is.
Grundsätzlch bezahlst du mit deinem Beitrag ja die laufenden kosten für Server, Wartung, neuen Content, Patches. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Games sind MMorpgs nie fertig.



Ansonsten gibts ja auch kostenlose MMORPGs Entropia und Ultima Online z.B.


----------



## Solon25 (26. Juli 2005)

DH2000 am 26.07.2005 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> also mitlerweile haben wir über 1200 teilnehmer und noch immer über 65% die gar keins zocken, ich glaub das sagt alles!
> Die spiele sind ja alle ganz nett aba leider VIEL zu teuer und ich glaub das seh nich nur ich so


Jo und "nur" 8,5% spielen Guild Wars, welches ja auch ein Online RPG/PvP Spiel ist und gar nichts kostet. Das wundert mich doch noch mehr, wo sich doch über 65% über monatl. Gebühren aufregen


----------



## UISScorpien (10. August 2005)

> Aber ich finds schön, das Guild Wars doch so oft gewählt wurde... Isz ja nicht gerade selbstverständlich, bei der konkurrenz



jo........ich mag GW auch sehr.....spiele es leidenschaftlich


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (14. August 2005)

DH2000 am 26.07.2005 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> also mitlerweile haben wir über 1200 teilnehmer und noch immer über 65% die gar keins zocken, ich glaub das sagt alles!
> Die spiele sind ja alle ganz nett aba leider VIEL zu teuer und ich glaub das seh nich nur ich so


Das sagt eigentlich nicht viel.
Stell' mal die Frage danach, welche Simulationen sie derzeit am intensivsten spielen. Dann bekommst du auch einen sehr grossen Prozentsatz an Leuten, die "gar keine" spielen.
Ob da nun die Kosten oder mangelndes Interesse die Begründung ist, kann man daraus nicht eindeutig ablesen.


----------

